# Hatchling I.D & Eye confusion!!



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, This has a couple of us baffled....I may just be having a thick moment! So any help would be appreciated 

These Hatchlings come from Tremper Sunglow (mum) & Enigma Supersnow (Dad) Do not sadly know what Hets they are carrying, this is the first year breeding for them.
The previous baby came out with normal eyes.
This next one (picture below) Mack snow, has solid eyes, but no whitewash nose, so must be false eclipse or just very dark eyed??









Then the third, her clutchmate has very dark eyes and what appears a white wash nose, and white feet:

















We are thinking she is a Snowglow Enigma?? Is it possible to be eclipse...as would have thought all the babies would have come out eclipse, but as said maybe thats me just getting muddled, and wouldn't she have red eyes?
Please excuse my ignorance.. i'm just getting more confused with these little ones each time a clutch mate hatches lol!!
I do find the whole eclipse eye matter confusing and would have thought all babies would have come out eclipse if both parents were Het??

Any help would be gratefully recieved!! thank you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mack could be either false eclipse or sometimes they hatch black and lighten later.

do like the baby though, nice and chunky too :2thumb:

for the babies to be eclispe both parents would have to carry it, also for the enigma to be red eyes the supersnow would have to be het albino.
sometimes they are really dark ruby and you cant really tell unless you photo them quite close up.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Hun, the 2nd clutch mate is very interesting...But when I think after all this time I have had it figured out, I get a curve ball lol.
Oh, and the Mack snow is a maniac!!! Just like her Sunglow Mum was (Craig - 53bird you know what i'm talking about  !!)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it`ll be intereesting to see how their markings and colours come through over the next few weeks - the mack could even turn hypo!


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

I love them as hatchlings, but know what you mean...I want the weeks to pass this time to see what develops  !!!


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Thought you might like to this pic, she hatched almost identical to your enigma baby, this is essie at 12 wks









excuse her toes, she was in the middle of shedding when I got the pic and had just got her out of the wet box, its bits of wet kitchen paper on her nails as well as shed (she's bit slower than normal and needs some help)


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

stunning babys :mf_dribble: yes she was abit nutty wasnt she haha, im glad she has finally settled down for you an produced some cracking babies 

but i hate to put a downer on things but i can trace the sunglows parents back two generations and they are all tremper sunglows. so if it is eclipse it should be proved very soon as my male (dad to yours) has been paired with a aptor het raptor, an i know the brother to your female was paired to a raptor with no eclipse babies.

it will be very very exciting if they turn out to be eclipse though :2thumb:


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Thought you might like to this pic, she hatched almost identical to your enigma baby, this is essie at 12 wks
> image
> 
> excuse her toes, she was in the middle of shedding when I got the pic and had just got her out of the wet box, its bits of wet kitchen paper on her nails as well as shed (she's bit slower than normal and needs some help)


Aww bless her she is gorgeous, and quite Nova-ish to look at dont you think? She looks a real sweetheart, be interesting to see how our little one changes over the weeks, can't wait to see! Sounds like your little one is in the right hands  hope she stays as well as possible. X


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

53bird said:


> stunning babys :mf_dribble: yes she was abit nutty wasnt she haha, im glad she has finally settled down for you an produced some cracking babies
> 
> but i hate to put a downer on things but i can trace the sunglows parents back two generations and they are all tremper sunglows. so if it is eclipse it should be proved very soon as my male (dad to yours) has been paired with a aptor het raptor, an i know the brother to your female was paired to a raptor with no eclipse babies.
> 
> it will be very very exciting if they turn out to be eclipse though :2thumb:


Lol she was more than a bit nutty, crazy springs to mind rofl! But now she is a real sweetie and calm as you like, hopefully her crazy baby ( the non enigma) will calm down when older too, right now she is like a bar of soap!
Must be nice for you to see your 'babies', babies  .....and to see angel's mum lives on in them.
Aw its not a let down at all, whatever turns out, they are still gorgeous babies to us, so it really doesn't matter. Of course it would be an added bonus if they were eclipse! It would be interesting huh? As long as we all have healthy offspring, thats the most important thing! Angel's dad is quite the stud huh?!!
We will keep each other posted


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*interesting..........*

*Hmmm very interesting, I'd say baby one is a Macky and that the solid eye will be down to the tinted eye trait and will change as she grows no doubt(cause no white wash nose etc)*

*and I agree on the other baby she looks Dreamsickle-esque * 
*so dad would have to be het Tremper, I reckon either Mack snow Tremper Enigma or as you say Mack Tremper Hypo Enigma, will have to see how patternation progresses, it may be the very pale base causing her to look white nosed and as colours bleed in this may well change, same with her beautiful eyes, that tinted eye trait is a pain ay, especially with Enigma's since their starting eye colour is already darker ha! great fun isn't it, stuff like this is what makes it all sooooo exciting :2thumb:*


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Earth-Angel said:


> Aww bless her she is gorgeous, and quite Nova-ish to look at dont you think? She looks a real sweetheart, be interesting to see how our little one changes over the weeks, can't wait to see! Sounds like your little one is in the right hands  hope she stays as well as possible. X


Thanks she is a sweetie, we did'nt breed her but we think she is sunglow enigma, she has normal eyes so not nova but see what you mean with the pattern/colour. She had some slight symptoms when she first arrived but is fine now apart from being a bit slower at turning round etc. Its so exciting watching them change, our enigma that hatched last week looked to have eclipse eyes and even a white nose but looking today she just has really dark normal eyes :devil:


----------

